
Cricket results, stats in the command line - _emacsomancer_
https://github.com/cbirajdar/cricket-cli
======
_emacsomancer_
Found via: [https://www.tecmint.com/watch-live-cricket-scores-in-
linux-t...](https://www.tecmint.com/watch-live-cricket-scores-in-linux-
terminal/)

